

Ask HN: How do you monetise a group meetup - conradr

I&#x27;ve got a group that regularly meets in bars, restaurants, theatres, cafes which is organised through meetup.com They&#x27;re pretty switched on and I can easily get 60+ folk along to a meetup at any one time.<p>I&#x27;d love to turn this in to a business but have no idea how to monetize? From the user side or business side? Offering businesses the same benefit as a daily deal site could work, or ask for kickbacks, but it seems like a lot of business convincing (read sales) Membership dues doesn&#x27;t sit right with me as the appeal is that many events are free to attend.<p>Thoughts?
======
mknits
Ask the local ad agencies to display ad banners at your place of meetup or get
the food sponsored by them or so.

